# Umlaute in Domain



## riedere (2. Jan. 2011)

übersetzung-türkisch.ch
xn--bersetzung-trkisch-l6bm.ch

NIC sagt mir dass der Domainname richtig übersetzung-türkisch.ch ist und nur in DNS xn--bersetzung-trkisch-l6bm.ch einzutragen ist. (Hatte ich schon mal aber in anderem Server).
Nun lässt mir ISPConfig keine Domains mit Umlauten zu.

Wie geht das ? 

Danke Erich


 Ich bin immer noch begeistert von meinem Server - den mir Till installiert hat.
Demnächst gibts einen zweiten


----------



## Laubie (2. Jan. 2011)

dein wahrer domain-name ist aber dieser xn...ch
Den nimmste auch im ISPConfig.

Dann klappt auch alles 
Habe auch eine Domain mit Umlaut und damit klappt es super.

Ist nur etwas hinderlich, wenn man dann Email-Adressen einrichtet, denn diese müssen sich dann auch mit dem @xn--...ch anmelden.
Klingt bei der Adresse allerdings nicht so, als wolltest du da zich emails drauf laufen lassen 

Frohes Neues!

Laubie


----------



## riedere (2. Jan. 2011)

*Danke*

Danke - alles klaro
Jetzt gehts auch.
www.übersetzung-türkisch.ch/index.php

(index.php ist noch nötig weil noch nicht alles getestet)

Mails wirds eine Domain geben aber ohne Mailbox geht direkt auf anderen Account.

E gutes neus 
Erich


----------



## olli (4. Dez. 2011)

hallo,
ich habe eine domain auch über diesen weg angelegt.

sie wird jetzt zwar richtig aufgelöst, aber in der browserleiste steht auch die @xn-- domain.

technisch macht ISPconfig ja alles richtig, aber wie muß ich die domain eintragen, damit die umlaute korrekt übersetzt werden und auch in der browserleiste erscheinen?

vielen dank und eine schönen 2. advent euch.

olli


----------



## Laubie (4. Dez. 2011)

verstehe ich jetzt nicht.

Was tippst du ein "dömain.de" oder "xn--dmain-4b.de"?

Ich habe auch eine Umlautdomain. Habe sie mit xn... angelegt und wenn ich jetzt die domain inkl. umlaut aufrufe, bleibt das auch in der Browserleiste.

Grüße


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2011)

> technisch macht ISPconfig ja alles richtig, aber wie muß ich die domain eintragen, damit die umlaute korrekt übersetzt werden und auch in der browserleiste erscheinen?


Dafür ist ausschlißelich der Browser zuständig, hat also nichts mit ISPConfig zu tun. Einige Browser zeigen sie in Umlauten an, andere als IDN. kann auch sein dass man es irgendwo im Browser umstellen kann.


----------

